# If You Guys Want a Good Laugh



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, it's really not funny, more pathetic really, but read the letters to the editor in the News Journal today.
There's an anti-gun rant from a woman that doesn't have a clue and I quote :
" Folks around here made a panicked rush on gun stores to buy assault weapons and ammo sufficient to blow people into several pieces with one spray of their gun."
"Do hunters need a rifle that so obliterates their prey that the meat comes preshredded ?"
Then she goes on to rant about how the gun manufacturers own the NRA.
Jeeeez. Is it any wonder that there's an anti-gun hysteria with misinformation like this floating around?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

What an idiot.


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

You can't fix stupid... if they're too lazy/short-sighted to do their own research then they deserved to be called stupid.


----------

